# download youtube and other videos



## Aggie08 (Jul 12, 2006)

I always get frustrated when there's a really good vid on youtube and i cant download it. a buddy sent this link to me, it works.

Guide: Downloading and converting Youtube videos. at Blank Thoughts

(works on more than just youtube)


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks - have been doing this for a while and results are quite good, only prob is you have to convert from flv to mpg etc - all takes time... easier to get em from FL350 sometimes.


----------



## R988 (Jul 14, 2006)

or patricks aviation.

Yahoo video search also allows to download many things, thats where I get most of mine from, though there is lots of stuff on there in crap realplayer format.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, now how do you get them onto yout iPod or other MP4 player?


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 26, 2006)

You can download free converters from whichever format --> mpeg4. Search for "mpeg4 converters" I guess. Then it transfers rather easily to the ipod i think.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a plugin for firefox that lets me do it at a click of a button.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2006)

Which one Tiger?


----------



## STOOMLOK (Aug 7, 2006)

i tested now for a while a jewel of a convertertool ABSILUTELY 100% FREE
witjout any spamwarez,pop-ups or other trashy links involved:

SUPER v2006 build 19 converter 

http://www.erightsoft.net/SupCk2.html

damned fast reliable outputfiles !

my favorite convertions are:

.FLV > .WMV
.MP4 > .WMV

glad to have this smal tool at hand )

P.S.: i have nothing to do with the makers and i am not involved into this software building...i just report this FREE tool works to the other members !


----------



## STOOMLOK (Aug 7, 2006)

TYPO

witJout = witHout


----------



## highFlyer (Jul 15, 2007)

================================
Best technique for me - easy, and simple

I use *ZillaTube* ( from ZillaTube - The Easiest Way to Download and Convert YouTube Videos ) cause it's very easy to use.

Built-in player for youtube video, mpg,avi,mp4, 3g, mp3, etc Just drop the downloaded files into it, and sit back, and view. Easy. And if you like it, you convert them to good quality videos (support many formats). Do all these with just one program.
=============================


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 24, 2007)

Zamzar - Free online file conversion


----------

